# Schulterstücke des Langmuts



## Avenenera (25. März 2008)

Der Charplaner findet die Schulterstücke des Langmuts nicht mehr wieder.

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27433

Auch bei amoryimport kann er diese nicht finden/anzeigen. Vor 4 Tagen als ich das letzte mal geschaut habe wurden sie noch gefunden ^^.


----------

